# Getting work done on the layout



## DirtPiper (Dec 24, 2013)

I think 3 months ago I announced my planned 4'x6' table layout.

I originally used a loop of fastrack from my 2004 pennsy flyer set, but I chose good ole' tubular track for three reasons-

1- Fastrack switches are EXPENSIVE.

2-Tubular track is cheaper and readily available

and

3-I had inherited plenty of prewar O-gauge tubular track from my grandfather.

I mostly run my pennsy Atlantic (which I fixed by insulating a short in the rollers) with occasional runs of my 259E (also from grandpa.)

As for track-side accessories/structures, I only have a lionel crossing gate and an Atlas water tower kit that has been sitting on my hobby shop's shelf for 50 years.

more updates later.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

on my 4x8 i use fastrak. its a little more than tubular but i has its advantages. one being for the wider curve. two i personally love the look of it. but it has its draw backs. one being its a tad loud. two is defiantly the price. but theres deals around the evil bay to be found. i think i paid 45 bucks for a brand new remote switch once.but its all preference to be honest. but cant wait to see some build pictures. happy railroading!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

DirtPiper said:


> I think 3 months ago I announced my planned 4'x6' table layout.
> 
> I originally used a loop of fastrack from my 2004 pennsy flyer set, but I chose good ole' tubular track for three reasons-
> 
> ...


I also went with old Lionel track because of the cheap switches. I'm a bottom feeder and get manual ones. They match the era of my trains. I look forward to seeing your layout take shape. 

Greg


----------



## DirtPiper (Dec 24, 2013)

I located an American Flyer (I assume) lamp post in my stash of inherited o-gauge goodies from my grandfather. However, I only have two track clips, one was being used to power the tracks (difficult to do with fastrack wires) and the other my crossing gate. As of now, the lamp and transformer share hook-ups.

The track I have is pre-war track - normal tubular track in every aspect but one- Radius.

It seems prewar track had a radius of 27 inches, and looking for O-27 track like this is not always fruitful.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Might be a Marx lamp post?
Look for a Marx stamp on it.

Post a picture someone should here recognize it.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I use the tubular track also. Call it nostalgia or whatever you will I like it. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong but 027 track is 027 track you don't have to have it prewar. Don't look for standard Guage track, that's different. And 027 newer track comes in larger diameters. Post some pictures along the way we'd love to see um.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> I use the tubular track also. Call it nostalgia or whatever you will I like it. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong but 027 track is 027 track you don't have to have it prewar. Don't look for standard Guage track, that's different. And 027 newer track comes in larger diameters. Post some pictures along the way we'd love to see um.



He didn't mean standard in the way your thinking.

He meant it was just old, regular, standard, tube track nothing special.
I think?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I wasn't sure as it was implied it was hard to find? Finding 027 track not being fruitful or he might just be gathering all pre war stuff,?


----------



## DirtPiper (Dec 24, 2013)

big ed said:


> Might be a Marx lamp post?
> Look for a Marx stamp on it.
> 
> Post a picture someone should here recognize it.












Found the lamp on evil-bay.

I'm still not sure- but the flyer town freight station has a very similar lamp post on it, which leads me to think it's AF.



sjm9911 said:


> I wasn't sure as it was implied it was hard to find? Finding 027 track not being fruitful or he might just be gathering all pre war stuff,?


It's all pre-war.

I like the 27-inch radius of the prewar tubular track, but I don't like actual O-27 track.


----------



## DirtPiper (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm looking at some postwar locos, looks like you can get them pretty cheap.

I'm avoiding scouts, however. I'm wary of their weakness.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just make sure they can handle your curves!


----------



## DirtPiper (Dec 24, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> Just make sure they can handle your curves!


I'm pretty sure most post-war locomotives were back-compatible with O-27 track, but I think the main issue with O-27 and these old steamers is low rail profile. The rail profile on my Pre-war track is high enough to ensure a good amount of safety around curves.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Some of the Postwar stuff might get hung up in the radius of the curves. The longer engines will slow down considerable. This will cause derailing. Stick to o27 stuff or ask here. Sometimes people will try it out for you. Some things are the same for o and o27. I don't think my Trainmaster would handle that tight of a radius. I could be wrong.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

DirtPiper said:


> I'm avoiding scouts, however. I'm wary of their weakness.


Just avoid the 1110 with the oddball motor field E-unit.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

While "most" PW Lionel will navigate O-27, the switches on the other hand are a different story. Items such as the F-3's will not fit properly hitting on the mechanisms even though ones like the 2243 were sold as O-27 compatible. Longer steamers will also have issues, especially the 2-8-4 and 4-8-4's they will not like O-27 one bit. Even if it does navigate it, it will look rather odd doing so.

Carl


----------



## Mortimer (Mar 21, 2014)

A Scout is too weak to use as a main loco but it is nice to have a Scout around for the kids/grandkids, and also to throw on to test some switches or trestles - some are forward only though.


----------



## Mortimer (Mar 21, 2014)

I also went from Fastrack back to 027, mostly because of the cost of switches when I was getting a layout up and running... the tight curves can get annoying with longer cars, mostly post-war passenger, uncoupling once and a while if the couplers aren't set just right, other wise I love the flexibility of using 027


----------



## DirtPiper (Dec 24, 2013)

Kwikster said:


> While "most" PW Lionel will navigate O-27, the switches on the other hand are a different story. Items such as the F-3's will not fit properly hitting on the mechanisms even though ones like the 2243 were sold as O-27 compatible. Longer steamers will also have issues, especially the 2-8-4 and 4-8-4's they will not like O-27 one bit. Even if it does navigate it, it will look rather odd doing so.
> 
> Carl


I'm thinking of getting a postwar prairie type.

They're in my price range and it's exactly what I want for my layout.


----------



## Mortimer (Mar 21, 2014)

i have a 2026 Prairie and it is plenty strong and reliable. It lacks Magnatraction though and they made some with and some without and there isn't much of a diff, if any , in price... I'd try and find one with to help pull and go up grades. The 2037 Prairie is a common model that has Magnatraction.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Mortimer, good advice. 

The 1110 was to gunrunnerjohn as the big fish was to the old man in the sea. Only the 1110 was the one that got away. He sold it!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you buy the lamp?

I found the same picture on e bay?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321371052150?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## DirtPiper (Dec 24, 2013)

big ed said:


> Did you buy the lamp?
> 
> I found the same picture on e bay?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321371052150?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


No, I inherited it from my grandfather's prewar collection after he passed away.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DirtPiper said:


> No, I inherited it from my grandfather's prewar collection after he passed away.


Is that it on e bay?
Looks like the same picture?


----------



## DirtPiper (Dec 24, 2013)

big ed said:


> Is that it on e bay?
> Looks like the same picture?


No, it's not mine. I just found a picture of it on an ebay auction.

The seller isn't sure of the brand either.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't think it is Marx, most of the Marx are marked Marx. And the Marx base (most of them) have a box like piece down around the base.

Maybe Flyer? I never got into much flyer stuff.

I picture searched and could not find another, some I did find that almost looked like it were Flyers. 

Did you hear about the new app for for Android-based devices?
Google goggle, though I don't think it will work for what your searching.
But maybe in the future it will.

https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/166331?hl=en


----------



## DirtPiper (Dec 24, 2013)

Can you hook up modern lionel knuckle couplers to prewar latch couplers without rubber bands?

I would make an adaption car, but I won't if there is another way.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Mortimer said:


> I also went from Fastrack back to 027, mostly because of the cost of switches when I was getting a layout up and running... the tight curves can get annoying with longer cars, mostly post-war passenger, uncoupling once and a while if the couplers aren't set just right, other wise I love the flexibility of using 027



I agree,I like the old tubular track.It's what I use and it's what Frank sinatra used and liked and if it's good enough for "old Blue eye's"  It's good enough for me.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I remember seeing an adapter but don't know how it works. Someone will know. If not its easy enough to swap out one truck on one car.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

you might be able to get away with a 4-6-4 Hudson on 0-27. with that being said one of the reasons I went with the fastrak was because of the 036 curve. I have a postwar Hudson and its a great loco. http://tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_646_loco.htm


----------

